# Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!



## Franky (2. März 2015)

Moin...
Wenn man schon kzh liegt, erinnert man sich daran, was man eigentlich schon posten wollte, aber vergaß...
Hintergrund: mein schöner Rasen verschlammt dank "Wurmhäufchen" immer mehr. Wo nach "Standard" (Sportplatz) max. 1 Häufchen pro Quadratmeter "zulässig" sein soll, waren bei mir zwischen 8 und 10 zu finden. Im Schnitt......
Dagegen wollte ich was unternehmen und 2 Fliegen mit 1 Klappe schlagen. Nach einiger Recherche kam ich auf die "Lösung" (im wahrsten Sinne ) mit Senf! Strom und andere Chemikalien schieden von vornherein aus!
Auf 10 l Wasser kommt 1 kg Senfmehl. Das Ganze soll lt. "Rezept" mindestens 1 h, besser 24 h "ziehen". Dann 1 l davon mit 9 l Wasser auffüllen und auf ca 0,25 m² verteilen...
Soweit das "Grundrezept" - funktioniert einwandfrei!!!
An der Konzentration würde ich auch soweit nichts verändern, zumindest so Pi mal Daumen... Ob man nun 0,75 oder 1,25 l Lösung auf 10 l auffüllt, spielt keine große Rolle. Unter 750 ml würde ich nicht gehen - funktionierte nicht wirlich so, wie mit 1 l auf 10 l.
Entscheidender Faktor für die Reichweite ist aber die Feuchtigkeit im Boden. So kann das von 0,25 - 1 m² pro 10 l reichen.
Was dabei aus dem Boden kommt, ist mitunter echt überraschend. Wo man die Mutter aller Würmer vermutet, kommt mitunter nur ein Haufen Halbstarker Tau- oder Rotwürmer heraus. Und wo man quasi nichts vermutet, schiebt sich plötzlich die U4 aus dem Boden 
Wenn sich nach rund 2 - 3 Minuten nichts tut, heisst das noch nichts. Gerade die "dicken" sitzen etwas tiefer und brauchen, bis sie rauskommen. Geduld zahlt sich aus.
Nach dem Einsammeln müssen die Burschen kurz mit Klarwasser abgespült werden und kommen am besten in einen Eimer mit Erde und Grasnarbe. Was nach 5 Minuten nicht weg ist, kommt weg.
Die Sterblichkeitsrate liegt dabei nicht höher als bei "selbstgezogenen" ohne Senf! Für kurze Zeit schadet es also nicht.
Einziges Problem ist, wo man das machen kann, wenn nicht im eigenen Garten. Ggf. kann man beim Platzwart des örtlichen Fussballvereins oder Greenkeeper vom Golfclub umme Ecke mal nachfragen. Da man auch nicht wenig Wasser benötigt und Hydranten auf Wiesen im Zweifel auch nicht nutzbar sind, ist man auf Einverständnis und Hilfe dritter definitiv angewiesen.
Ich bin jedenfalls gespannt, wie viel sich bei mir noch "ernten" lässt. In knapp 1 h hatte ich so zwischen 100 und 150 Würmer in allen Größen eingesammelt... Und das waren nur 10 - 12 m²....


----------



## angler1996 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*

Danke,wird gestest. Da bin ich nicht auf den Kompost angewiesen, den die Damen immer schön dicht mit Kürbis bepflanzen
 Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*

Klasse Idee 
Danke dafür!


----------



## Franky (2. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*

Da nich für...
Mir überkommts jedesmal mit Grausen, wenn ich wieder was von Wurmsuche mit Strom  lese. Da demnächst die Saison wieder losgeht, wollte ich u. a. schon mal dem vorweggreifen.
Ich frage mich, wie die Grabrede vom Herrn Pastor bei solchen Unglücksfällen ausfällt........ 
Achso, fas vergessen. Man muss keine Stunde warten, bis man die Lösung verteilt. Das klappt auch schon nach 5 Minuten wunderbar.


----------



## Pupser (2. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*

Da gab es auch mal ein Video in dem der Jan Lock seine Würmer mit Salzwasser aus der Erde (Achtung Wortspiel) "gelockt" hat.

Frank, dann weiß ich ja wo Nachschub zu holen ist. |supergri #h


----------



## Onkelfester (2. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*

Lohnt sich das denn?
So ein Kilo Senfmehl kostet ja in der Bucht so 5-6 Euronen. Im Laden wahrscheinlich eher das Doppelte.
Sind deine 150 Würmer aus einer kompletten Mixtur entsprungen oder war das noch was übrig?


----------



## Franky (2. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*

Die 150 Stück kamen aus dem "Experiment" mit rund 750 g unter weniger nassen Bedingungen. Ich wollte erst einmal testen, bevor ich die "große" Runde mit geschätzt 5 kg Senfmehl angehen werde.


----------



## Franky (2. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*



Pupser schrieb:


> Da gab es auch mal ein Video in dem der Jan Lock seine Würmer mit Salzwasser aus der Erde (Achtung Wortspiel) "gelockt" hat.
> 
> Frank, dann weiß ich ja wo Nachschub zu holen ist. |supergri #h



Ui - dann ist aber alles drumrum auch "tot"... Schlimmer geht es da kaum!!!!
Das wollte ich ja um jeden Preis vermeiden. Wenn man definitiven Pflanzenwuchs verhindern will, verteilt man gesättigte Salzlösung im Boden. Auf Jahre wird da nix mehr wachsen... Es reicht ja schon das Wasser aus den "Entfeuchtern", um Schaden anzurichten. Hab mal aus Versehen was davon verschüttet und weiss daher, wie das wirkt.


----------



## Relgna (2. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*

Das mit dem Salz ist nicht schlimm, man sieht es an den immer grünen Strassengraben.....


----------



## Wells Angler (2. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*

hey das werde ich machen da 
bei uns nicht gleich ein Angel Laden 
um der Ecke ist 
komme aus Bad Buchau


----------



## Trollwut (2. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*

Von Senf hatte ich schonmal gelesen, mich bisher aber nicht genauer damit befasst.
Da ich eher der faule Typ bin und nachts auf der nassen Wiese rumrobben nicht zu meinen Lieblingstätigkeiten gehört, werd ich das definitiv mal testen. Vielen Dank für die genaue Anleitung!


----------



## Laichzeit (2. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*

Heute früh hatte es bei starkem Regen 6 Grad, da kommen die Würmer schon von selbst aus dem Boden.


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (2. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*

Mit Salz habe ich es auch einmal nach der Jan-Lock-Methode probiert. Kamen einige Würmer hervor, leider gab es im Garten nach ein paar Tagen einen großen gelben Fleck. Das Gras was komplett abgestorben.

Ich war natürlich völlig ratlos und mit viel schauspielerischen Talent konnte die Ursache ungeklärt bleiben |rolleyes

Seitdem geh ich wieder buddeln und aufsammeln. Mit Senf muss ich mal ausprobieren, wenn keine Zeugen vorhanden sind. Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## Windelwilli (2. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*

Geht das auch mit normalem Senf oder muss das Senfmehl sein?


----------



## Franky (2. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*

Normaler Senf soll auch funktionieren. Aber davon braucht man wesentlich mehr - einfacher ist Mehl.

@ Kaffeebarsch:
Kannst unter weiblicher Aufsicht machen - tut dem Rasen nicht weh. :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*



Franky schrieb:


> @ Kaffeebarsch:
> Kannst unter weiblicher Aufsicht machen - tut dem Rasen nicht weh. :m


Sind die heutzutage nicht alle rasiert??
:g:g:g


----------



## Kxffxxbxrsch (2. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*

Vielleicht mal auf Nachbars Wiese mit der Senfbrühe ausprobieren und anschließend nachschauen, wie es um den "Rasen" steht :l


----------



## kischt (2. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*

Hierzu kann ich auch etwas beitragen.
Bei der Beprobung von Feldern werden meist auch Regenwürmer ausgezählt, wie viel pro Fläche vorhanden sind. Hierfür wird Allylistothiocyanat (0,8 ml) (verantwortlich für den scharfen Geschmack im Senf) verwendet, welches mit Ethanol (16 ml) in Lösung gebracht und dann mit Wasser (10 L)verdünnt wird. Es wird in der Praxis angewandt, aber kann mich nicht mehr dran erinnern wie die Sterblichkeitsrate war. Auf jedenfall konnten es die Würmer nicht erwarten an die Oberfläche zu kommen.
Habe gerade extra mein altes Skript ausgekramt :q


----------



## Allround-Angler (2. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*

Professionelle Wurmsucher in Kanada benutzen Holzpflöcke.
Die werden in den Boden gerammt und in Schwingungen versetzt.
Leider find ich grad kein Video.
Wäre wohl die umweltfreundlichste Methode#6.


----------



## Ewok-T1000 (2. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ILoGcSxCAY


----------



## FrankWoerner (2. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*

Das habe ich auch schon nach gebaut und versucht!! Da gehört seeeehr viel Übung dazu und das Ergebnis ist mehr als mager!!!Hab es zu verschiedenen Jahreszeiten und Tageszeiten probiert und nie mehr als ne Handvoll Würmer gehabt nach ner Stunde "hobeln" das ist echt Schweiß treibend!!
Und die Blicke von Passanten .... Unbezahlbar... Wenn man so auf der Wiese und Waldrand kniet!!


Irgend wie juckt das europäische Würmer wenig! 


Achja und die paar Würmer waren dan auch meistens Erdwürmer! Wer will schon Erdwürmer zum Angeln?? Ich nicht!!


----------



## Schwingspitze (2. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*

Das hätte ich gerne gesehen :m:m
Sag mal bescheid wenn Du es wieder versuchst |muahah:|muahah:

Sorry, aber ich stell mir gerade vor , wie einer bei uns im Park nach Würmer hobelt


----------



## FrankWoerner (2. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*

Danke ich bin kuriert vom Wurmsuchvirus!!!Das geb ich mir nimmer!! 


Ich zücht mir jetzt die paar Würmer die ich brauch in nem Eimer im Keller!! Geht echt gut! Sind halt nur Dendrobenas und keine Tauwürmer! Aber die bringen mindestens genau so gut Fisch!!


----------



## Andal (2. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*

Allylistothiocyanat...

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Allylisothiocyanat

Ich denke mal dieses Stöffchen sollte man besser den professionellen Forschern überlassen, so man es überhaupt frei beziehen kann.


----------



## vermesser (2. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*

Lach... demnächst greift einer mit Senfgas an   .

Nee aber das probier ich mal. Wo kriegt man Senfmehl?


----------



## Andal (2. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*

Mit den Reinstoffen ist das halt immer so eine Sache... da wirds schnell mal zu derbe. Siehe Capsaicin!

Senfmehl: http://www.ebay.de/sch/i.html?_from...nfmehl.TRS0&_nkw=senfmehl&ghostText=&_sacat=0


----------



## kischt (2. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*

Deshalb wird ja 0,8 ml mit 10 l verdünnt ;-)


----------



## phirania (2. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*



Ewok-T1000 schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ILoGcSxCAY



Na bei der Methode,kann man gleich einen Vibrator in den Boden stecken....


----------



## Meeresfrüchtchen (2. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*

Ich habe bisher immer selbst die Senfsaat gemahlen. So fertig ist das viel einfacher. Chili habe ich gestern zum ersten Mal selbst extrahiert. Nutze ich aber nur rein medizinisch. Fürs Goulasch ist selbst mir das eine Spur zu krass, obwohl ich Schärfe echt mag. Meine Würmer kamen mit Senf nur sehr zurückhaltend hervor bisher. Bei Salzwasser nehmen die schnell Schaden. Klopfen bringt nur 1-2. Bewährt hat sich hier der Rasensprenger und Sammeln.


----------



## Andal (2. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*



Meeresfrüchtchen schrieb:


> Bewährt hat sich hier der *Rasensprenger* und Sammeln.



Was nimmst du da, Semptex, oder Donarit? :q


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (2. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*

Vielleicht wäre Capsaicin ja ne Alternative, da hätte man schnell ne starke Brühe zusammengemischt.


----------



## Trollwut (2. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre Capsaicin ja ne Alternative, da hätte man schnell ne starke Brühe zusammengemischt.



Kam mir da auch gerade in den Sinn.
Hatte letztes Jahr mal Habaneros bestellt, das Kilo für 20€.
Mit 15 Habaneros (Rund 100-150g) lassen sich 30l Wasser so schärfen, dass man über Tage Handreizungen davonträgt. Sollte also ne ordentliche Menge Flüssigkeit am Ende rauskommen, wenn man hier verdünnt


----------



## Pudel (3. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*

Hab euch auch noch was.
Mein Kollege hat das Teil mal gekauft aber nach einem Tag war es hin und Würmer hatten wir auch keine.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8HoBwLkYezw


----------



## Pudel (3. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*



phirania schrieb:


> Na bei der Methode,kann man gleich einen Vibrator in den Boden stecken....


 

So blöd ist die Idee gar nicht! Der Rüttelmotor müsste nur ein bisschen stärker sein als in so einem Vibrator der in manchen Schlafzimmern rumliegt.
Dachte da an so einen 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Vibrationsmo...instrumente&hash=item3ce7e6a7e2#ht_400wt_1100

den an ner Metallstange anbringen batterie ran und ab dafür müsste eigentlich funktionieren!


----------



## Seele (3. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*

Elefantendildo vom Bau sollte das geeignete Werkzeug sein  

Die Methode mit dem Senfmehl gefällt mir aber schon sehr gut, werde ich so bald der Boden mal aufgetaut ist sicher versuchen, mein Kreuz wird es mir danken


----------



## west1 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*



Seele schrieb:


> Elefantendildo vom Bau sollte das geeignete Werkzeug sein



Ja der funktioniert, ist nur ein wenig umständig den Umformer mit durch die Gegend zu schleifen. Es gibt aber auch welche auf Rädern. :q


----------



## zokker (3. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*

Gibt auch Rüttler die den Umformer im Schalter integriert haben. Haben dann auch einen 230V Anschluß.


----------



## Pudel (3. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*

Nur steck mal die Rüttelflasche in den Boden. Geht nicht und zum mitnehmen an den Angelplatz ungeeignet. 
 Aber z.b ein 60cm langer Eisenstab mit so nem mini Rüttler dran. Leicht passt in jede Rutentasche nicht zu laut und Batterie betrieben.


----------



## Windelwilli (3. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*



Pudel schrieb:


> Nur steck mal die Rüttelflasche in den Boden. Geht nicht und zum mitnehmen an den Angelplatz ungeeignet.
> Aber z.b ein 60cm langer Eisenstab mit so nem mini Rüttler dran. Leicht passt in jede Rutentasche nicht zu laut und Batterie betrieben.



Hast Du den Ebay- Rüttelmotor mal in Aktion gesehen?
Hab den an meinem Fluidbed dran.
Ist schon stärker als einer aus dem Schlafzimmer, aber bei 'ner Eisenstange kommt unten garantiert nicht mehr viel an.
Der ist ja auch nur (grob) 2,5 x 3,5 cm groß.


----------



## Pudel (3. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*

So nen kleinen hab ich auch an meinem fluidbed dran. Der hat weniger als 9v. Ich versuch es mal mit nem 12v motor an ner stange. Versuch macht klug. 
Anscheinend reicht es ja schon  aus ein mit dem finger immer wieder auf einen stab zu klopfen um die eürmer aus dem boden kriechen zu lassen dann müsste so ein 12v motor auch ausreichend sein.


----------



## west1 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*



Pudel schrieb:


> Nur steck mal die Rüttelflasche in den Boden. Geht nicht



Steck aber mal einen aus Baustahl zusammengeschweißten übergroßen Rechen in den Boden und drück mit dem Fuß die Rüttelflasche darauf....


----------



## Pudel (3. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*

Ist auch ne idee aber ich denke halt wenn ich beim angeln bin und keine würmer hab wäre es doch gut etwas dabei zu haben was ich nur in den boden stecken müsste anschalten und warten bis die würmer zu mir kommen. Leider ist bei ins drr boden noch gefrohren also testen wird vorerst nichts. Eobei ich sage  muss mein test vorhin war vielversprechend.  Eine fläche von ca 40x40 cm spührte ich Erschütterunen und das mit einem kleinen rüttelmotor


----------



## Fischkopp 1961 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*

Würmer ……..Basteln und selber machen!!! 

Erst dachte ich he |kopfkrat lach 
dann, das hatten wir doch schon oft genug.
Aber zum Glück hat die Neugierde gesiegt und ich hier rein geschaut. |bigeyes
Es gibt doch immer wieder was zu lernen. Besten Dank hierfür. #6
Die Stadtpolizei wird es auch freuen, wenn sie nicht mehr zu nächtlichen Einsätzen gerufen werden, weil da mal wieder ein Verdächtiger ( |rotwerden ) 
mit der Taschenlampe zwischen den Häusern umher irrt. 

#h


----------



## aerox (4. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*

Ja das mit der Polizei Kenn ich auch [emoji16] hört sich wirklich interessant an werd es aufjedenfall mal versuchen wenn es ein wenig wärmer ist [emoji6]


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pudel (7. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*

Hat das mit dem Senf eigentlich was mit der Schärfe zu tun oder sind es nur dessen Inhaltsstoffe? 
Wenn es mit der Schärfe zu tun hat könnte man ja auch ne Habanero soße mit Wasser mischen die ist ja um ein vielfaches schärfer als der Senf. Somit könnte man mehr fertige "Lösung" herstellen .
 Oder geht das nur mit Senf?????


----------



## Pudel (7. März 2015)

*AW: Wurmsuche - schnell, einfach und sicher!*

Ach ja Senf hab ich heute ausprobiert.
Eine Tube scharfen Senf auf 20l Wasser.
Da der Boden hier doch noch gefrohren ist war es mager nur 3 Würmer aber es funktioniert


----------

